# Arcades



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

@metsfan4life , posting these pics just for you. I wish it was a 4 player cab.. but oh well.

If your mom says it's okay, I'll let you join as player 2 😁


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 18, 2021)

My wife is a Ms Pac-man master.

Anytime there is a Ms Pac-Man or even the old Pac-Man arcade video games around, my wife can jump on there and beat any score on there.

A couple of years ago, we went to a miniature golf complex that had some video games and laser tag and such.

My wife won 20 bucks when she beat the entire Miss Pac-Man game on a bet that she could beat the owner's high score.

I on the other hand, can't get to the second level of Donkey Kong 🤷


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

Not afraid to admit I wanted to bang April O'Neal when I was like 9-10 years old. They just made her titties so juicy 😂


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 18, 2021)

Killer instinct and primal rage were my go to arcade games

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> My wife is a Ms Pac-man master.
> 
> Anytime there is a Ms Pac-Man or even the old Pac-Man arcade video games around, my wife can jump on there and beat any score on there.
> 
> ...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2021)

My kids and I love redemption arcades. It's our favorite thing to do when we go on vacation. We have mastered a few claw machines and gotten ridiculous prizes.

As far as games go, I love pinball, some of the shooters, the other day I found Joust and Galaga, Street Fighter...We even hit the lazer tag by our house evey now and then, and it's a toss up who will win at lazer tag.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Killer instinct and primal rage were my go to arcade games
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Damn, I'm surprised I don't have those... But here's some MK3 as consolation prize


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

What else guys? I have like 7500 games 😂


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> What else guys? I have like 7500 games 😂


Do you sell arcade games?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Do you sell arcade games?


Nah, I collect retro video games. But these are all loaded onto a single multi-cade that I bought.

I started by collecting old home console games, and am now expanding my hobby to arcade games. I plan on converting one of my rooms into an arcade.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> My kids and I love redemption arcades. It's our favorite thing to do when we go on vacation. We have mastered a few claw machines and gotten ridiculous prizes.
> 
> As far as games go, I love pinball, some of the shooters, the other day I found Joust and Galaga, Street Fighter...We even hit the lazer tag by our house evey now and then, and it's a toss up who will win at lazer tag.


Didn't know if you meant street fighter or street fighter 2. Hell I have the street fighters 😅


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2021)

@Send0 you have all these at your place?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Send0 you have all these at your place?


Yup yup... I sure do


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yup yup... I sure do


Damn that's so cool.


----------



## bubbersapr (Sep 18, 2021)

something about old arcade games that just feels so nostalgic


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn that's so cool.


I love video games and arcades. I don't have time to play them like when I was a kid... But sometimes just seeing all the demos running on the screen is enough to put a smile on my face.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 18, 2021)

Miss those days. Good times.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2021)

bubbersapr said:


> something about old arcade games that just feels so nostalgic


Yeah I clearly remember the excitement of walking into an arcade as a kid. I never had enough money to play long too, so it was always short lived.

Nowadays I walk in with my kids and we drop $150 in about an hour and a half 😅😭


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I clearly remember the excitement of walking into an arcade as a kid. I never had enough money to play long too, so it was always short lived.
> 
> Nowadays I walk in with my kids and we drop $150 in about an hour and a half 😅😭


I would love to be your kids 😂


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I would love to be your kids 😂


I'm the "fun" parent lol.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 18, 2021)

I miss the 80s.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 18, 2021)

Give and go
NBA jam

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Give and go
> NBA jam
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Training the girlfriend... Will post them when done. 😁


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 18, 2021)

Oh! Those Arcades? Video game arcades - I remember those stores when I was a kid. Arcades these days are what they they call Adult Book Stores these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Sep 18, 2021)

We have an arcade in our mall still. Dude bought a ton of them. Of the screens are bad he puts flat screens in them. It's pretty cool

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 18, 2021)

I have Turtles In Time for my Super Nintendo. I still play it. The Turtles arcade games were my absolute favorite.

The Simpson and X-Men arcade games were pretty solid too if you were in to beat um ups.

Do you have Polybius on there? Lol


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 18, 2021)

Galaga was always my jam!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I have Turtles In Time for my Super Nintendo. I still play it. The Turtles arcade games were my absolute favorite.
> 
> The Simpson and X-Men arcade games were pretty solid too if you were in to beat um ups.
> 
> Do you have Polybius on there? Lol


I have all of the games you mentioned 😍


----------



## Send0 (Sep 18, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> We have an arcade in our mall still. Dude bought a ton of them. Of the screens are bad he puts flat screens in them. It's pretty cool
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It's so hard to find a good arcade these days.

There's a go-kart place about 45 minutes from my house that has a killer collection. I need to make an excuse to go there and blow some money 😂


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice!!!

If you have Aero Fighters and Spy Hunter I may try to find where you live. Hahaha


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> If you have Aero Fighters and Spy Hunter I may try to find where you live. Hahaha


OMG! I have so many shooters. I know for a fact I have Aero fighters. I am 99% positive I have spy hunter... I'd be surprised if I didn't 😂. 

I'll snap more pics in the morning. Maybe even take a few videos. 😁


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 19, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> If you have Aero Fighters and Spy Hunter I may try to find where you live. Hahaha


SPY HUNTER! Yes, I totally forgot about that one. I was in heaven when it came out on consoles and I could play unlimited Spy Hunter.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

I should do a video tour of my games collection whenever I finish renovating these rooms where I keep 99% of them.

Would anyone get a kick out of that?


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Not afraid to admit I wanted to bang April O'Neal when I was like 9-10 years old. They just made her titties so juicy 😂


Me too, each ninja turtle figure I owned banged April.  There was no other female really in the cartoon that I can remember.  But at that age, anything with breasts was the best.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I should do a video tour of my games collection whenever I finish renovating these rooms where I keep 99% of them.
> 
> Would anyone get a kick out of that?


You got any pinball?


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> SPY HUNTER! Yes, I totally forgot about that one. I was in heaven when it came out on consoles and I could play unlimited Spy Hunter.


How long would the theme music stay in your head after you played it? One of the most catchy video game songs ever.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You got any pinball?


No, but I plan on getting one. I'll probably go the electronic route, because real pinball machines tend to break often, and can get pricey to fix.

Im hoping some of these new electronic pinball machines have a haptic feedback. That would be awesome!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You got any pinball?


I also want to get a racing cabinet... One where you sit in a car seat, shifter, pedals and all.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 19, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Give and go
> NBA jam
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


NBA jam was really addictive


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> NBA jam was really addictive


I looooooved NBA jam. That game was so much fun. Especially when you had all 4 players on the controls.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I also want to get a racing cabinet... One where you sit in a car seat, shifter, pedals and all.


RIDGE!!! RACER!!!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> RIDGE!!! RACER!!!


Geez... You guys are rattling off so many good games. I have it on my multi-cade, but haven't had time to fire it up yet.

Do any of you guys like spinner based games? I have been playing a lot of tempest lately.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I looooooved NBA jam. That game was so much fun. Especially when you had all 4 players on the controls.


Agreed, any game that allowed for one tag team to play the other was great.  But NBA Jam was number 1


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Agreed, any game that allowed for one tag team to play the other was great.  But NBA Jam was number 1


Speaking of... Did you ever play any of the old WWF games? I remember as a kid there was a 4 player wrestling game at the local Food Lion (in Augusta, Georgia). I played the hell out of that game.

It had bam bam Bigelow, hacksaw Jim Dugan, Ted debiose... So many old school wrestlers.

I was never into wrestling, but I loved the hell out of that game.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 19, 2021)

I liked the Breakout cabinet that had the spinner control.

Speaking if alternative controllers, I lover, but was horrible, at Marble Madness.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Speaking of... Did you ever play any of the old WWF games? I remember as a kid there was a 4 player wrestling game at the local Food Lion (in Augusta, Georgia). I played the hell out of that game.
> 
> It had bam bam Bigelow, hacksaw Jim Dugan, Ted debiose... So many old school wrestlers.
> 
> I was never into wrestling, but I loved the hell out of that game.


When I first read the first paragraph, I was thinking for a while.  And before I got to the 2nd paragraph, I thought, I think I did because I remember a game, playing as Bam Bam Bigelow and I think he did something weird like cartwheels.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 19, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I liked the Breakout cabinet that had the spinner control.
> 
> Speaking if alternative controllers, I lover, but was horrible, at Marble Madness.


Played that sh*t on an IBM Tandy computer that was very heavy and was upgraded to actually have a hard drive which was about 20 MB and had 2 of the larger sized soft floppy disk drives.  I loved that weird smell of the bigger floppy disks.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> When I first read the first paragraph, I was thinking for a while.  And before I got to the 2nd paragraph, I thought, I think I did because I remember a game, playing as Bam Bam Bigelow and I think he did something weird like cartwheels.


Yeah, I think that was the NES version of the game. I distinctly remember the cart wheels too.

Ted Debiose did a lot of aerial type of stuff in the arcade version. That sticks out in my head a lot.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I liked the Breakout cabinet that had the spinner control.
> 
> Speaking if alternative controllers, I lover, but was horrible, at Marble Madness.


Marble madness... I loved the hell out of that game. I was actually good at it, but I bet I would suck if I tried it now 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Marble madness, I loved this game... At the time the music would get stuck in my head.. catchy


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

NBA jam tournament edition... Me and my friends used to get so aggressive and competitive at this game 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Metal slug... Just pure mindless fun


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

I bet you didn't know there was a sonic the hedgehog arcade game, did you? Neither did I!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

I probably spent enough on nba jam te to just buy a damn cabinet. Hahaha.

And i was about to ask about metal slug when your post popped up.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Moonwalker! I remember wanting to play this as a kid but I never could because the line was too long. In retrospect I think this game sucks 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Golden Axe!! I pumped so much damn money into this cabinet as a kid! Still a great game!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Gauntlet... I never was a fan, but I know a lot of other people liked it.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

Do you have Altered Beast on there?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Battletoads!! I never did get to play the arcade version growing up.. but I have now and it's so much better than the NES version.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Star wars! Vector graphics game. The first time I came across this was at a place called Malibu grand prix; a go-kart / arcade place. I remember you would sit in an entirely enclosed cabinet. 

You really felt like you were inside an x-wing fighter!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Space harrier! Again, as a kid I was like "take my money"... a really fun run and gun game. The perspective and 2.5D graphics blew my mind as a kid.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Q-bert... Not my favorite, but I remember every laundry mat my mom would go to would have one. So obviously I played it 😂


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Pole position! I also first played this at Malibu grand prix, and it also was a full size cabinet that you sat inside. It was so damn cool!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

WWF wrestlefest! This was the game I was talking about earlier. 

I used to walk to the local food Lion after middle school to play this game. I would pump quarters into this game instead of eating lunch... worth it!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Dragons lair... In truth I hated this game, but I still played it because it looked so damn cool when it was released.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

The punisher... Pretty fun beat'em up game


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

Heavy Barrel???


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Spy hunter... I lost so much money to this game 🤣


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Dragons lair... In truth I hated this game, but I still played it because it looked so damn cool when it was released.


Fook, this was one of those "4 Quarters" games too! Fookin' expensive but nothing else like it at the time.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Do you have Altered Beast on there?





sfw509 said:


> Heavy Barrel???


Of course, ask and you shall receive


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

This has me wanting to break out the Super Nintendo.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> This has me wanting to break out the Super Nintendo.


Do it!! Do it now!


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

Sim City anyone?


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

Or how about NCAA Basketball and the blue crowd cheering for you?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Sep 26, 2021)

Awesome thread! Brings back so many good memories. Battletoads, the simpsons, TMNT, and of course Mortal Kombat. I remember there were lines of kids waiting to play MK. Man those were the days.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 26, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> Awesome thread! Brings back so many good memories. Battletoads, the simpsons, TMNT, and of course Mortal Kombat. I remember there were lines of kids waiting to play MK. Man those were the days.


Remember putting your quarter up on the machine to "get next"?

How the hell that system worked, and people didn't end up with stolen quarters, is beyond me 🤪


----------



## CJ (Sep 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Remember putting your quarter up on the machine to "get next"?
> 
> How the hell that system worked, and people didn't end up with stolen quarters, is beyond me 🤪


It was common arcade etiquette. At the gym, we don't walk between a guy lifting and the mirror, at the arcade we respect the quarter space saver. 

Up here in Boston, people will use anything they can find to save their shoveled out parking spot in the winter. I've seen toilets used!!!  🤣

The city started cracking down on it, picked up anything used to save spaces. Residents said "OK bitch" and started putting out old couches and shit that they'd normally have to pay to have picked up. 😂

Tangent over, carry on gamers.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 12, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Remember putting your quarter up on the machine to "get next"?
> 
> How the hell that system worked, and people didn't end up with stolen quarters, is beyond me



Remember it like it was yesterday. Those were the good ole days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Oct 12, 2021)

Work all week around mowing lawns and raking to go shove a good chuck of it into this game right here. Good ol Tempest


----------



## Send0 (Oct 12, 2021)

Yano said:


> Work all week around mowing lawns and raking to go shove a good chuck of it into this game right here. Good ol Tempest


I actually play this one a lot, it's addictive despite the fact that I suck at this game.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 13, 2021)

super mario bros, xcite bike, duck hunt, and a few MK games, all while munchin down butter fingers and playing like a feind....


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 13, 2021)

A fellow ROM collector. 
I have recently stopped Midway through Wii because I am completely out of room. I need to order a few more 1TB drives. PS2, Xbox and Xbox 360 maxed me out...


----------

